# Pot values on Bellum Fuzz MKI?



## pinoynoiseboy (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi,

I'm curious as to what are the values of the three potentiometers on the Bellum Fuzz MKI. Thanks!


----------



## Betty Wont (Feb 23, 2021)

I used tone=100KB gain=100KB vol=1MA


----------



## pinoynoiseboy (Feb 23, 2021)

Torgoslayer said:


> I used tone=100KB gain=100KB vol=1MA


Thanks! 

I actually just realized that the values are printed on the other side of the pcb. Its B1M for volume and B100k for the tone and drive.


----------



## Betty Wont (Feb 23, 2021)

The original used B1M for volume, but it jumps up pretty quick. I feel the A1M has a smoother rise.


----------



## pinoynoiseboy (Mar 3, 2021)

Torgoslayer said:


> The original used B1M for volume, but it jumps up pretty quick. I feel the A1M has a smoother rise.


Thanks! I tried the A1M instead and I love it.

Another question though, the drive pot works as it should, sonically, but it sounds like its shorting out as I turn it. I even tried swapping out for another pot to see if that would fix it. Do you think it is common for this pedal or is this symptomatic of a bigger problem? Sorry I'm new to this so forgive me if my explanation doesn't make sense!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 3, 2021)

do you mean you get a bit of static when adjusting the gain?  that is common to some circuit designs.


----------



## jarunsky (May 23, 2021)

@Betty Wont  do you have the same problem as what pinoynoiseboy reports with the gain knob being noisy?

I made a post earlier about this problem in my build.


----------



## Betty Wont (May 23, 2021)

jarunsky said:


> @Betty Wont  do you have the same problem as what pinoynoiseboy reports with the gain knob being noisy?
> 
> I made a post earlier about this problem in my build.


Yeah, just like the Super Hard On, it crackles when you turn it.


----------



## Barry (May 23, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> Yeah, just like the Super Hard On, it crackles when you turn it.


ZVEX Box Of Rocks comes to mind


----------



## jarunsky (Jun 27, 2021)

So I found that the 100u cap I had used was rated 10v only, I swapped it out with a 50v rated one, This has tamed the noisy pot problem and now the pedal is quite usable. Thank you for your replies.

I have to admit my noobishness as what I am doing is more like glorified Lego building, I don't yet fully understand what each components does in the circuit.


----------



## fritzypatzy (May 15, 2022)

Hi. I just built one and have exactly the same problem with the Drive knob. It's totally usable as I guess I won't turn the knob while playing guitar, and even with synths I guess it's not the knob that I would necessarily turn when playing. But still, I was wondering : did anyone find out the reason why the Drive pot is acting that way? Just curious, as if that happens with another pedal, I'll know what problem I should target first (never happened before though). 
I cleaned the PCB already, so I guess it's not the flux...
All parts are at the right values (voltage for caps)


----------

